# Horse shows in PA???



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any good hunter/jumper shows or paper chases within 2 hours of stewartstown, PA. It's right by Maryland so shows in Maryland are also acceptable. 

I am doing the whole Sawn Lake Summer series. and I know about Hunt Cap and all those more popular ones but are there any other good places for jumper shows that are not rated???

thanks!!


----------

